#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  voorstel; niet meer reageren op vragen over carnavalswagens

## R. den Ridder

Het carnavalsseizoen komt er weer sneller aan dan we denken en hier op het forum zie je ineens weer nieuwe gezichten die allerhande vragen hebben over grote PA's, niet gehinderd door enige kennis.

Meestal blijkt het idee om een platte kar vol te stouwen met geluid, een paar bankstellen en wat bakken bier (die laatste 2 vul ik zelf in)
algemeen gezien zijn de reacties:
- doe je huiswerk zelf!
- vraag het maar aan je verhuurder
- wat ben je voor een prutser dat je dit op een carnavalswagen wil zetten!

Daarom; is het een idee om een standaard reactie te schrijven die de mening van de meeste moderators en andere forumleden weergeeft over deze trend? tenslotte; deze mafketels zorgen ervoor dat de publieke mening over geluid steeds meer neigt naar kapotreguleren in plaats van een zelf in te vullen ruimte waar je verantwoordelijk mee om kunt gaan (en zo hard c.q. zacht als op het moment passend is). 

een slotje is bij deze geen oplossing, maar opvoeden misschien wel! en die titel was vooral om eenieders aandacht te trekken voor mijn stelling  :Smile:

----------


## frederic

Volledig akkoord.

Stel je voor dat muzikanten op een medisch forum, plots vragen zouden gaan stellen hoe je een lever moet opereren.  :Big Grin:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Stel je voor dat muzikanten op een medisch forum, plots vragen zouden gaan stellen hoe je een lever moet opereren.



Ach, da's makkelijker uitleggen dan dat je niet voor 100 euro een installatie hebt die op een boerenkar in staat is om 145 dB loepzuiver weer te geven.

Sowieso... Muzikanten en hun lever daar kun je wel een draadje over beginnen op een medisch forum...

----------


## ajdeboer

> Sowieso... Muzikanten en hun lever daar kun je wel een draadje over beginnen op een medisch forum...



Geweldige opmerking, SoS! LOL  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

voorzetje ( een ieder kopieert deze en plakt hem in zijn reply)

 Beste carnavallist :

Aangezien we hier met Pro-Audio werken, en de platte wagen met gepimpte HIFI-set niet onder onze doelstelling valt, geven we graag het advies om door te googlen tot bij het volgende forum. 
Wij, als geluidstechnici, gaan ook niet op een medisch forum vragen hoe je het snelste een lever transplanteert, die het maar liefst 4 dagen uit moet houden. 

Even zo vriendelijke groet,

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

@MacG> Geniaal!

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Een idioot blocken die veel, hard en goedkoop wil is prima, maar ik wil wel graag een lans breken voor die ene vraag ik het jaar die gaat over de waarde van mooie, beschaafde en feestvreugdverhogende muziek tijdens de viering van carnaval.

Blind iedere carnavalsvraag afkappen is wel lekker makkelijk (en scheelt een hoop (onzin)reacties, maar denk dat we het aan "onze stand" verplicht zijn daar wel met gevoel mee om te springen.

Ofzo :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Als we zo gaan beginnen moeten we ook standaard antwoorden maken op de vraag of de ene topkast van € 50,- nou echt beter is dan de andere topkast van € 50,-.
En ook of dat voldoende is voor een openlucht festival met 2000 man publiek.

----------


## Gast1401081

MX:
het is dat je hier met minstens 10 letters moet reageren, anders was het een 3letter-antwoord..

Nee..........................

----------


## MusicXtra

@Mac: Dank voor het bedenken van deze briljante standaard antwoorden, ik zou er zelf niet opgekomen zijn. :Big Grin: 
Heb je er nog meer?

----------


## RayM

Zo kun je veel mensen uit gaan sluiten, wordt het rustig hier.
De eenmalige 'ik moet een band uitversterken' figuren, de beginnende discoboertjes met hun Aldispullen, de Dappers enz. Het is moeilijk om een grens te trekken.

----------


## vasco

> Een idioot blocken die veel, hard en goedkoop wil is prima, maar ik wil wel graag een lans breken voor die ene vraag ik het jaar die gaat over de waarde van mooie, beschaafde en feestvreugdverhogende muziek tijdens de viering van carnaval.



Ben ik met je eens maar alle vragen over carnaval op dit moment kunnen prima worden afgedaan met het stukje van Mac  :Big Grin: 

De echte serieuze gebruiker (met carnaval) haal je er wel uit door de manier van vraagstelling. Ook de jongens die serieus iets willen leren/weten maar gedwongen door (laten we zeggen) een studiebeurs met DAP etc. werken stellen hun vragen regelmatig zelfs beter.

----------


## hardstyle

Ik vind niet dat iemand zo hard de deur moet gewezen worden. Je kan deze personen er wel op wijzen dat jullie wel een standaard vragenlijstje willen (de antwoorden daarop dan, zoals budget etc)
Ik ben zelf ook in het hele L&G gebeuren gekomen, ik wou wel een geluidsset aanschaffen, ben rond gaan neuzen, in de theorie gaan verdiepen en is uiteindelijk wel mijn hobby geworden.
(inmiddels al een paar jaar geleden)

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

mee eens dat er een standaard moet zijn voor de domme vragen...
Maaaaarrrrr, als we natuurlijk een vraag zien die wel netjes gesteld word met "argumentatie" en "verstand", dan gaan we het wel netjes houden lijkt me?

En dappers afschrijven wat ik ergens las is voor mij zoiezo not done! We zijn toch allemaal ergens begonnen!

----------


## showband

voor het open karakter van een forum zou ik aspirant infozoekers nooit willen laten boemannen.

er is een carnavalskar thread. even de boe daarnaar verplaatsen en iedereen die zich geroepen voelt kan er niet of wel op klikken en helpen danwel zicht ergeren.

kommop zeg.

----------


## moderator

Vanuit het oogpunt van doorgewinterde pro's heb ik wel een beetje begrip voor het onbegrip over sommige vragen.

Wanneer ik het echter, net als bij alle andere vragen/onderwerpen die worden geopend, bekijk vanuit de grondbeginselen van het J&H Forum dan heb ik er veel minder begrip voor!

Ik wil wel toezeggen dat we de vragen zoveel als mogelijk zullen proberen te combineren.

Wat we niet toe zullen staan is een reactie die ronduit schofferend is, al heb ik ook wel moeten glimlachen om sommige suggesties die worden geopperd :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*Advies:* Wanneer je een onderwerp niet de moeite waard vindt om op te reageren, reageer dan niet en laat het desbetreffende onderwerp ongemoeid!

Wellicht moeilijk om niet te reageren, maar ik wil jullie toch vragen om hierbij dezelfde professionaliteit in acht te nemen als die waarmee je zelf graag wordt benaderd.

----------


## NesCio01

> voorzetje ( een ieder kopieert deze en plakt hem in zijn reply)



Volgende voorzet?

 Beste Behringer-/DAPist: 

Aangezien wij hier met Pro-Audio werken, geven we graag het advies om door te googlen tot bij het volgende forum.  
Wij, als professionele geluidstechnici, gaan liever niet in op 
ruisgenererende, niet professioneel werkende apparatuur. 

Chocolade van 1,00 smaakt nu eenmaal vaak slechter dan die van
5,00. Zo rijdt een nieuwe auto van 25.000,= nu eenmaal vaak 
comfortabeler dan die van 7.000,=.
Vul maar in hoe dat dit zit met speakers, versterkers en microfoons?

Een even zo vriendelijke groet,

grtz

----------


## stainz

Kan er niet een filter gemaakt worden, dat zodra een openingspost van een nieuw topic merknamen als Dap en Behringer bevatten ze alleen in het Newbee deel geplaatst mogen worden?

----------


## Stoney3K

> Kan er niet een filter gemaakt worden, dat zodra een openingspost van een nieuw topic merknamen als Dap en Behringer bevatten ze alleen in het Newbee deel geplaatst mogen worden?



Gaat dat dan ook op voor iedereen die een probleempje heeft met zijn DDX3216 of Ultradrive?

Dan wil ik er ook graag een argument voor maken om een 'Elite'-forum op te gaan richten, waar iedereen lekker mag keuvelen over zijn L'Acoustics, D&B en Vari*Lites en ze iedereen af kunnen zeiken die over Martin en Avolites begint.

----------


## hardstyle

Wat is er mis met DAP? De X-serie klinkt heel goed (ja, ik heb de slechte mc serie ook gehoord, dit is in tegenstelling helemaal niets).
Wel zou ik skytec in het rijtje zetten :Wink:

----------


## stainz

wordt inderdaad wel heel lastig om een grens te trekken... showpech valt officieel ook in dat rijtje dan natuurlijk, komen echter wel meteen de sunstrips om de hoek kijken..

----------


## MusicXtra

Punt is niet de merken waarmee gewerkt wordt maar meestal het gebrek aan informatie en de weinige moeite die de TS is dit soort gevallen doet.
Daar kun je moeilijk een schifting in maken en dat zal per geval bekeken moeten worden net als nu gebeurd.
Daarbij is dit een forum en reageren op een topic is volgens mij nog steeds niet verplicht.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hoi,

Reageren kan ook een afwijzing zijn. 
Doel is zeker niet om iemand af te z**ken of weg te zetten als een prutser. 
Wel is het in mijn ogen een goed idee om mensen te wijzen op het feit dat door hun handelen ze het ene beroeps/hobbygroep moeilijk maken, kans op gehoorbeschadiging bij kinderen opleveren, en asociaal omgaan met ruimte die ze geboden wordt. 

"lekker gek" doen met carnaval wordt steeds meer het opzoeken van grenzen; hoe hard kan ik gaan, wat voor semigrappige opmerking kan ik maken over minderheden zonder dat ik over de schreef ga (of vaker er net over). 

wij als vakidioten kunnen iig bij een van die puntjes aanstippen dat we graag meedenken over kwaliteit, maar dat kwantiteit geen oplossing is.

----------


## mhsounds

> Wat is er mis met DAP?



Slechte Timing  :Big Grin: 

Elite forum? Die zou je van mij pas mogen bereiken als je al 20 jaar ervaring hebt en op hoog niveau hebt gewerkt...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Wat is er mis met DAP?



alles, zo'n beetje...

----------


## Tom06

> alles, zo'n beetje...



Behalve het logo natuurlijk, ziet er stoer uit  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Hee...carnaval...

Kunnen jullie vast oefenen...

OlAAAAAf...
OlAAAAAf...
OlAAAAAf...

Misschien dat heel Nederland het dan een keer snapt... :Big Grin: 

En verder denk ik dat er genoeg info te vinden is voor de wagenleveranciers...

----------


## NesCio01

> Elite forum? Die zou je van mij pas mogen bereiken als je al 20 jaar ervaring hebt en *op hoog niveau* hebt gewerkt...



mmm, met harnas op 10 mtr. takels bevestigen,
is dat *hoog* genoeg of moet ik dan m'n HBO 
overleggen?
 :Smile: 
grtz

----------


## showband

elite forum....mmm
een soort reservaat met kennis waar niemand die wil leren bij kan komen.
lijkt mij principieel totaal overbodig.

ga lekker emailen onderling.  :Cool:

----------


## qvt

> elite forum....mmm
> een soort reservaat met kennis waar niemand die wil leren bij kan komen.
> lijkt mij principieel totaal overbodig.
> 
> ga lekker emailen onderling.



x2 maak desnoods een subforum aan waar slechts een select groepje kan posten maar iedereen wel mee kan lezen.

----------


## djspeakertje

Juist ja, en als je dan iets wilt vragen aan een van de "20-jaar-ervaring-op-hoog-niveau-professionals" kan dat niet... Of je moet daar ook weer een nieuw topic voor maken. (of maar meteen een subforum)

Kortom; lekker nuttig...


Daan

----------


## NesCio01

> *Advies:* Wanneer je een onderwerp niet de moeite waard vindt om op te reageren, reageer dan niet en laat het desbetreffende onderwerp ongemoeid!
> 
> Wellicht moeilijk om niet te reageren, maar ik wil jullie toch vragen om hierbij dezelfde professionaliteit in acht te nemen als die waarmee je zelf graag wordt benaderd.



enorm mooi en wijs gesproken.

I rest my (flight)case!

grtz

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

volgensmij bestaat dit topic al want het topic gaande het boksgala is verplaatst maar je kan er niet meer in???

De melding...
_________________________________
*radioactivediscoshow*, je hebt geen toegangsrechten tot deze pagina. Hiervoor kunnen diverse oorzaken zijn:

[LIST=1][*]Je  gebruikersaccount heeft onvoldoende toegangsrechten voor deze pagina.  Probeer je wellicht het bericht van een ander te bewerken, toegang te  krijgen tot beheerdersfuncties of andere systeemtaken uit te voeren?[*]Probeer je een bericht te plaatsen? Mogelijk heeft de beheerder je account uitgeschakeld of is het account nog niet geactiveerd.[/LIST]

----------


## qvt

> Juist ja, en als je dan iets wilt vragen aan een van de "20-jaar-ervaring-op-hoog-niveau-professionals" kan dat niet... Of je moet daar ook weer een nieuw topic voor maken. (of maar meteen een subforum)
> 
> Kortom; lekker nuttig...
> 
> 
> Daan




Nee, meer de intentie om te voorkomen dat een topic een mix wordt van incomplete of foutieve informatie. Voor vragen kun je altijd wel ergens terecht, de search voor een bestaand topic of toch een nieuwe..

----------


## axs

> volgensmij bestaat dit topic al want het topic gaande het boksgala is verplaatst maar je kan er niet meer in???
> 
> De melding...
> _________________________________
> *radioactivediscoshow*, je hebt geen toegangsrechten tot deze pagina. Hiervoor kunnen diverse oorzaken zijn:
> 
> [LIST=1][*]Je  gebruikersaccount heeft onvoldoende toegangsrechten voor deze pagina.  Probeer je wellicht het bericht van een ander te bewerken, toegang te  krijgen tot beheerdersfuncties of andere systeemtaken uit te voeren?[*]Probeer je een bericht te plaatsen? Mogelijk heeft de beheerder je account uitgeschakeld of is het account nog niet geactiveerd.[/LIST]



Dat topic ligt door mij KO in de recovery room vh forum.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Juist ja, en als je dan iets wilt vragen aan een van de "20-jaar-ervaring-op-hoog-niveau-professionals" kan dat niet... Of je moet daar ook weer een nieuw topic voor maken. (of maar meteen een subforum)
> 
> Kortom; lekker nuttig...
> 
> 
> Daan



erg nuttig... De Zoek-functie, bijvoorbeeld, ook Errrug Nuttig.... 

we zouden natuurlijk ook iedere newby standaard op de Zoekpagina kunnen laten inloggen, onder de 100 posts komt bij alles wat je doet standaard de zoek-pagina in beeld.... en met de intelligente cookies van google kunnen we zelfs na 5 x topic carnaval de zoekmachine alvast voorprogrammeren op carnaval.

----------


## Stoney3K

> erg nuttig... De Zoek-functie, bijvoorbeeld, ook Errrug Nuttig.... 
> 
> we zouden natuurlijk ook iedere newby standaard op de Zoekpagina kunnen laten inloggen, onder de 100 posts komt bij alles wat je doet standaard de zoek-pagina in beeld.... en met de intelligente cookies van google kunnen we zelfs na 5 x topic carnaval de zoekmachine alvast voorprogrammeren op carnaval.



Leuk idee, maar wat je dan krijgt is dat alle newbies een berg oude topics van 1999 omhoog gaan schoppen of alleen maar andere topics tegen komen met de vraag 'HELP!', waarna ze nog altijd door de moderators hier keihard worden afgebrand.

Trouwens wel frappant dat iedereen serieus inging op mijn opmerking over het 'elite-forum'. Het was eigenlijk alleen maar een sarcastische zinspeling op het feit dat sommige mensen hier je niet eens serieus nemen als je niet met AAA-merken werkt en je gelijk een prutser noemen als er op een kistje DAP of Behringer staat.  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> en je gelijk een prutser noemen als er op een kistje DAP of Behringer staat.



Dat ben je dan toch ook? :Wink:

----------


## gertgeluid

> Dat ben je dan toch ook?



Hela hela!!

Waarom toch altijd dat gezanik over m'n DEQ2496?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mhsounds

Leuk hbo en op hoogte hangen, maar wat heb je voor het vak betekend, en hoe is dat te checken cia een forum...
Gewoon zo houden de forumindeling want dat hele Elite gedoe slaat nergens op...

Het kan aan mij liggen maar er komen hier de laatste tijd maar weinig nieuwe dingen voorbij...
Of ik doe dit al te lang en ik heb het meeste al gehad... maar dat betwijfel ik.


En drap en theringer, leuke opvulling van je rack met knipperende lampjes voor weinig geld...

----------


## stainz

maarja waarom een op-maat-gemaakte flightcase van >400,- kopen voor je kabels als je er bij DAP voor 250,- een hebt met dezelfde afmetingen... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mhsounds

Er zijn ook beter flightcases niet op maatgemaakt...

En omdat je zo door dat DAP kistje heengaat...

----------


## stamgast

> Hela hela!!
> 
> Waarom toch altijd dat gezanik over m'n DEQ2496?!



Of m'n ECM8000?!  :Wink:

----------


## gertgeluid

> Of m'n ECM8000?!



Juist!

En om in Behringer sferen te blijven: just listen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## koen g

SpitsNieuws : Zuipwagens taboe tijdens carnaval

het gaat de goede kant op  :Wink:

----------


## hardstyle

Ik ben van mening: geluid, ok, leuk. Alcohol, chill, ik drink ook wat mee. :Big Grin:  Maar zodra er TE voor komt te staan pass ik.  :Cool: 
Te hard geluid en Te veel alcohol is gewoon niet goed.

----------


## Back on Track

ik neem aan dat niemand zin heeft om mee te gaan?

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/dri...-udenhout.html

----------


## koen g

Kijk, persoonlijk vind ik dat iets anders. Dat deze zuipwagens met oorverdovend geweld uit normale carnavals optochten geweerd worden vind ik goed. Dat er dan een dergelijke oplossing word verzonnen zodat deze mensen op ''hun'' manier carnaval vieren is alleen maar mooi! het lijkt mij dan ook een imposant geheel om te zien en te horen deze outdoor carnavals party  :Smile:

----------


## chippie

Mss toch een oud setje DAP boxen kopen. Tot op heden heb ik al 5 aanvragen gehad voor die carnavalswagens te voorzien van lawaai.
Een mooie clausule in de offerte steken van confetti, bier etc.
Dan zal men direkt anders piepen. Potje breken potje betalen.  :Wink:

----------


## hardstyle

@Back on Track Wanneer is dit precies, miss krijg ik me cv groep ook nog zo gek om mee te gaan :Wink: 
Lijkt me echt mooi om zoiets uitbundigs te zien. Al het volk wat die muziek wilt luisteren en wilt feesten komt daar heen, vind je het niet mooi, kom je tog ook niet op zoiets :Cool:

----------

